# I Want to Ditch the Pump and go Scuba



## Teknik (Aug 20, 2009)

Can someone give me a rundown of what I need so I can start using a tank to fill my Career III 300?

I know I need the scuba tank (obviously). But does it have to be carbon fiber? 
Then I need an adaptor
A hose

Anything else? I'm probably going to order from pyramid air if that helps, that is, unless there is a better place to get the stuff from.

Thanks


----------

